# Hot Garbage



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Got excited to buy some new base layers after "changing sizes" a bit after becoming a father.

Holy crap? A single top from a name brand is like $90-140 now. Did I fall asleep and wake up in a new century? 

Anybody know someone that wants to buy a kidney?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea what they cost before hand but I know that they weren't cheap.

I've been wearing bargain brand layers for over 60 years and don't see any need to change now. I did buy some quality outter wear a number of years ago for hunting and about choked when I paid for it but it will last until I give up hunting. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's been a while since I had to pay sticker price. The big names were always premium priced but this is easily 35% higher than I was expecting.

I'll definitely be downgrading my expectations as I know they are better quality but I just can't justify $100+ for a base layer. Especially since the wool blends perform so well but lack in durability, at least in areas around the hands.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

backcountry said:


> It's been a while since I had to pay sticker price. The big names were always premium priced but this is easily 35% higher than I was expecting.
> 
> I'll definitely be downgrading my expectations as I know they are better quality but I just can't justify $100+ for a base layer. Especially since the wool blends perform so well but lack in durability, at least in areas around the hands.


The newer merino wool blends are very durable now days

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Got excited to buy some new base layers after "changing sizes" a bit after becoming a father.
> 
> Holy crap? A single top from a name brand is like $90-140 now. Did I fall asleep and wake up in a new century?
> 
> Anybody know someone that wants to buy a kidney?


I just sell my plasma to fund my hunting purchases.


----------



## JGTenkara (Dec 23, 2021)

They are so expensive. I just use my army issued gear! Someday I’d like to invest in merino wool. After using wool socks for awhile now they are the best even when they get wet they will still keep my feet warm.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

weaversamuel76 said:


> The newer merino wool blends are very durable now days
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


It's definitely gotten better. I remember my first blend I got as swag from an even had holes within the first couple months. 

After a few years it naturally had plenty of "body mapped ventilation" 😁

While it's gotten better I've yet to find a top that holds up well around the hands for activities like hunting or ice fishing.


----------



## StorminNorman (Nov 11, 2021)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just sell my plasma to fund my hunting purchases.


I've thought about doing this as well ha ha. Especially after going over my Christmas budget, yet again...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I found a buyer on Craigslist but they want delivery of my kidney before payment.

Is that common practice?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I found a buyer on Craigslist but they want delivery of my kidney before payment.
> 
> Is that common practice?


I would think so. I never got paid for mine. Did get a 3 day hotel stay though.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I found a buyer on Craigslist but they want delivery of my kidney before payment.
> 
> Is that common practice?


Be careful talking about craigslist backpage stuff. You might summon johnnycake.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I buy all my Merino wool through Camofire savings are usually 40%


----------

